# SAIT - EMT and EMT-P program quality?



## hfenrick (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey there,

I'm pretty green to EMS. Got registered with ACP as an EMR last October and I'm lookin to continue all the way to paramedic. I want to go to SAIT because I wanna stay in the Calgary area. Problem is I'm starting to hear that it's not as good a program as it used to be and that they're just tryin to get student volume up. Does anyone know if this is true?

And are there any alternatives in the Calgary area? I've checked out PMA, and I did my EMR through Emergency Services Academy in Sherwood Park. Problem with ESA is that the organization of the classes has gone down the tubes. I know a guy who just went through the EMR program there and it was just a gong show.

I've heard from some people that the only place to go is PMA. But I wanna get more input. Also I've heard mixed reviews about the program in Medicine Hat College. I have family there so it'd be an option too.

If anyone can tell me anything about those schools I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## CANDawg (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm at the point of deciding where to do my EMR, and have heard similar things about SAIT. That said, it seems that most people just don't like SAIT because of their low pass standards. If you put all you have into the subject matter and pull off an 85 or 90 average, is it still difficult to pass the ACP?


----------



## hfenrick (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah you should be fine. Talk to people who are EMTs and EMT-Ps though and get them to help ya study. They'll catch it if there's anything you missed or if there's important stuff that didn't get covered in your class, which happens sometimes.


----------



## bstone (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess better a gong show than a bong show. ::shrug::


----------



## Voodoo1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi there!

PMA from what I've heard, is a great school. However I would suggest you look into AHASTI. Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute. I had gone through the EMR program with them and it was agreed by my classmates and myself when we were testing at ACP, that we had all felt over prepared. Our experience with AHASTI is no guarantee of what you'll find. However they offer a great program. I'm doing my EMT program with them and there are city spots available. Hope that helped you a bit.


----------



## hfenrick (May 4, 2012)

Truth be told I was askin about SAIT because I wasn't sure if I'd make it through the competition for PMA. Thankfully, though, I found out I was accepted yesterday!


----------



## Medic Tim (May 4, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## ABEMS (May 4, 2012)

Congrats and good luck. PMA is good choice. They have practicums with Edmonton Metro so it should be fun.


----------

